# Google Maps to Garmin 705, can it be done?



## beagledadi (Jul 18, 2004)

I know there are some really smart peeps out there that may know the answer to my question

If I draw/layout a bicycle route on Google Maps, how can I transfer that data (GPX info?) onto my Garmin 705?

Here's the linky, thank you for looking :thumbsup:

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sou...55508&spn=0.050362,0.076818&t=h&z=14&lci=bike


----------



## 6thElement (Jul 17, 2006)

Use one of the sites like mapmyride, bikeroutetoaster etc which allow you to do this.


----------



## beagledadi (Jul 18, 2004)

www.bikeroutetoaster.com looks like it'll work, very cool, thank you for that :thumbsup:

Matt


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

You can get free routeable maps and do it right in the 705 as you ride, if you are doing streets. All those other sites do not have trails that I have seen.


----------



## _daemon_ (Sep 16, 2007)

slocaus said:


> You can get free routeable maps and do it right in the 705 as you ride, if you are doing streets. All those other sites do not have trails that I have seen.


This works quite well.

But I want to see a satellite view, and then setup a route using the singletrack I see on google earth. Anyone know how I can do that?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

_daemon_ said:


> This works quite well.
> 
> But I want to see a satellite view, and then setup a route using the singletrack I see on google earth. Anyone know how I can do that?


Not on an Edge.

You need a Dakota, Oregon, or Colorado for that.


----------



## _daemon_ (Sep 16, 2007)

NateHawk said:


> Not on an Edge.
> 
> You need a Dakota, Oregon, or Colorado for that.


No don't want the satelite view on the 705, just on my PC, then create the course looking, and upload that to my 705, and get the course to display on my garmin topo map on the edge.

Figured a way out to do it. Open google earth, draw the course, saw as kml, use gpsbabel convert to gpx file, import into mapsource and export to 705. Works like a charm.


----------



## 6thElement (Jul 17, 2006)

If you've got the gpx file you can just copy it to the unit, no need to export from mapsource.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Well if that's what you want, there are better ways.

Let's see, there are websites (MapMyRide is just one, but there are others) that give you aerial imagery, street maps, and other basemaps and the tools to make a route and export it to a .gpx file directly. No converting, no .kml, direct. You'd have to download that .gpx before you can send it to your GPS more than likely, though.

If you want even better, Topofusion has an enormous selection of imagery and basemaps and can not only create a .gpx directly, but also send that file directly to your GPS. No downloading first, like in the previous example.


----------



## _daemon_ (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks will give Topofusion a go


----------

